
Why are you making your game's store page unattractive? - atomlib
https://www.gamasutra.com/blogs/SimonCarless/20200810/367957/Why_are_you_making_your_games_store_page_unattractive.php
======
Akronymus
I find it ironic that such an article is hosted on a website still using a
design that doesn't scale to the screen width and seems to be designed for 4:3
screens.

